# Hert and Beds Open First Timers Bodybuilding Championships 2010



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

With the UKBFF having excluded first timer's classes because of the high standard of first time competitors and indeed the ambiguity behind first timer's status, we have decided to organise: The Herts and Beds Open First Timers Championships on Saturday the 31st July 2010.

The show is open to first timers and novices from all areas, provided that all first timers and that includes all Women and Masters, have not participated in a bodybuilding contest of any description, with any organisation.

The Criteria for novice is that you must never have placed in the top 3 of any bodybuilding contest with any federation.

This is an opportunity for all you gym rats out there to cut your teeth on a level playing field, an opportunity to display the fruits of your labours with people of your same calibre.

Fantastic original trophies are being supplied by Mini me models ltd and Model community matters.

So come on guys, you have nearly a full year to get ready. Be the best that you can be and measure yourself against your peer's, take the step from dream to reality!

The show will be held at the Leighton Buzzard Library Theatre, Lake Street, Leighton Buzzard, Bedfordshire, LU7 1RX, Tickets will be limited so please book early.

For further information contact; Colloseum gym (01525 850770), The Gym Dunstable (01582 670890) or Dunstable Sports Nutrition Centre (01582 600969)


----------



## gunslinger (Aug 3, 2009)

Great to see you having a go Trev,if you need any advice give me a ring.Good Luck.


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

is there a classic group or do you know of a ukbff classic show next year


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i think this is a great idea,hope its a successs


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Great idea. Should help first timers with the jitter bugs. All the best with it.


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Scotty, I'm Just trying to pick up on our original idea, give the newbies a day of glory.

Like the new pseudonym mate, didn't think you'd miss me that much, take care pal


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bump...how did I miss this? :thumb:


----------



## biggerlandy (Sep 1, 2009)

fab me up for this :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh me too - might even give a goal to work to :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

So the first timers it first time ever, no changing feds?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Excellent idea.

So as long as you're game Tel, I'm up for seeing you on stage :thumb:

You only live once!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll have to see how big you are in January before I commit:whistling:

Only kidding fatty, will be a blast:lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Kate1976 said:


> Oh me too - might even give a goal to work to :thumb:


Yeah, go for it! I might have to have a look at this one....

The poster says Figure for women - is that like Bodyfitness then?


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Yeah, go for it! I might have to have a look at this one....
> 
> The poster says Figure for women - is that like Bodyfitness then?


you cant say its to far to go :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

clairey.h said:


> you cant say its to far to go :thumb:


True.......I missed the Peterborough one last year though for some reason.....twonk I am! There's ne actually in Bedford in June, so I have NO excuse to miss that! :lol:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

rob did say...isnt it in the corn exchange...or am I way off...lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

clairey.h said:


> rob did say...isnt it in the corn exchange...or am I way off...lol


The Bedford one in June is......this one's in Leighton Buzzard - I'll be going to both though (the first with a hangover I expect)


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Leighton Buzzard, anywhere near Hemel Hempstead??


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> Leighton Buzzard, anywhere near Hemel Hempstead??


Not too far - it's on the A4146.....about 15 miles away


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Getting excited now already.

Will be an especially big challenge as I will be on a ship till the 12th of July, so part of the prep will be onboard. Love a challenge!


----------



## biggerlandy (Sep 1, 2009)

am i reading the poster correct the sections are split by height


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Bump...how did I miss this? :thumb:


Think you should DO this :thumbup1:



Beklet said:


> Yeah, go for it! I might have to have a look at this one....
> 
> The poster says Figure for women - is that like Bodyfitness then?


Yup yup.... go for it woman.... never mind the class JUST DO IT :cool2:





Chris1 said:


> Getting excited now already.
> 
> Will be an especially big challenge as I will be on a ship till the 12th of July, so part of the prep will be onboard. Love a challenge!


 :thumb: :thumb :

......aaaaand...... Party at Bek's after  :bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

A party at Bek's yes what a marvellous idea !


----------



## biggerlandy (Sep 1, 2009)

well i am going to travel from torquay to do the so come on peps the more the merrier :thumb:


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Yeah, go for it! I might have to have a look at this one....
> 
> The poster says Figure for women - is that like Bodyfitness then?[/quote
> 
> The womens class will be Bodyfitness and I must stress this is aimed at First timers and Novices, we will be strict on first timer status, it must be your first time on stage EVER! Theres an after party with buffet for all competitors and spectators, we've had some good interest already, so feel free to contact me for further details on 01525 850770


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

colloseum said:


> Argh bling and heels :sad:
> 
> No party at mine - it's not big enough!!!! I'll be happy to apply tan though it doesn't say whether it's allowed or not.....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

woohoo bling and heels - you can do that Beks ...as well as the make up of course

Yep - what is the score on the tan ?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Jem said:


> woohoo bling and heels - you can do that Beks ...as well as the make up of course
> 
> Yep - what is the score on the tan ?


No bling and heels....not my thing at all!


----------



## biggerlandy (Sep 1, 2009)

beklet i would die and go to heaven if you aplied my tan :whistling:


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

biggerlandy said:


> am i reading the poster correct the sections are split by height


Yes The mens classes are split by height up to 5'8" and over 5'8"


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

colloseum said:


> Yes The mens classes are split by height up to 5'8" and over 5'8"


Whats the Tan situation? Is it banned?

Also is it just turn up on day for registration?

How much is the fee?

:beer:


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Hmmm, i could be tempted to have a bash at this seeing as its so local to me.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> Whats the Tan situation? Is it banned?
> 
> Also is it just turn up on day for registration?
> 
> ...


And some more - if it's Figure, does it mean a bikini and one piece round? Thongs allowed or not? Heels required or optional? Will they need to do a routine?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Anymore and we could call it the UK-M Noreps Championship


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

DanJ said:


> Hmmm, i could be tempted to have a bash at this seeing as its so local to me.


another place to have a party??

go on Dan, you know you want to.

I've just started watching Eastenders so I can understand you Southern Softy's


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> another place to have a party??
> 
> go on Dan, you know you want to.
> 
> I've just started watching Eastenders so I can understand you Southern Softy's


Pfft. Where in Yorkshire are you? Miss Whitby already, only 6 months before I go back.....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Pfft. Where in Yorkshire are you? Miss Whitby already, only 6 months before I go back.....


Village 10 miles from York, nice place:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> Village 10 miles from York, nice place:thumbup1:


Don't worry I'll not stalk you........ :lol:

I lived in Harrogate and Knaresborough for a bit........loved it but loads of druggies.....

Anyway, back on topic........

:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> And some more - if it's Figure, does it mean a bikini and one piece round? Thongs allowed or not? Heels required or optional? Will they need to do a routine?


Since its an independant show Bek, I'd imagine its a basic figure class ie one round bikini with quarter turns and compulsory poses, then individual routines.

Organiser will clarify am sure but generally the option is yours whether to wear thong or 3/4 back and whether to wear heels.... most independant shows follow the NABBA standard format for figure (as UKBFF dont have this class - they have bodyfitness & physique but not figure  )


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Don't worry I'll not stalk you........ :lol:
> 
> I lived in Harrogate and Knaresborough for a bit........loved it but loads of druggies.....
> 
> ...


Really, I'm surprised with Harrogate, worked there for years and old business partner lives

there, been on a few nights out there and it was pretty good.

Knaresborough does seem like a sh1thole, did some work in Starbeck as well, at

the old slave house, converted it to offices

Anyway, as you say, we diverse:whistling:


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> another place to have a party??
> 
> go on Dan, you know you want to.
> 
> I've just started watching Eastenders so I can understand you Southern Softy's


Yeah no probs mate, although i live in a 3 story house.

You gonna be ok with all those stairs mate??

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I've been so worried and confused as to what i should do as my first show..This seems perfect for to see were i can go on from there..I think this is brilliant...Reps for this!!!You get people say we should do this and that.But you's are dooers and i respect that...Cant waiy...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Excited and yet bricking it at the same time.

Seeing the size and xondition of some of you in your avi's makes me a little worried.

Time to train harder and eat bigger!!!

Just a bump really for the price and when we can register, and who's house the after show is in!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

DanJ said:


> Yeah no probs mate, although i live in a 3 story house.
> 
> You gonna be ok with all those stairs mate??
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


How very dare you:ban:



I actually live in a bungalow:lol:


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Whats the Tan situation? Is it banned?
> 
> Also is it just turn up on day for registration?
> 
> ...


All tans are welcome, but we do ask for the obvious considerations i.e. Try not to get it everywhere!

Registration will be required in advance as we want to police the first timer status as tightly as we can, so e-mail me for entry forms at [email protected]

The Ladies class will be figure to NABBA Figure criteria and rules


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

This a great idea PM if you require a sponsor


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

colloseum said:


> The Ladies class will be figure to NABBA Figure criteria and rules


Toned or trained?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

This sounds like a great idea! I could well be interested


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Toned or trained?


Trained Figure


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

For Entry forms and rules contact me at [email protected] or Mark Etherden at [email protected]


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

In addition anyone interested in entering the show can arrange to have competition colour applied professionally on the day. For further details contact Jo at Gorgeous: 01525 850333


----------



## newbie2compete (Feb 7, 2010)

it's been an idea on the back burner for years..i think i'm gonna set this as my goal...agghhhh!!??!! haha


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just seen this courtesy of becks on here and defo considering it if I don't do the Anglian or muscletalk show

how's it all going with the preparation for the show?

Have you had many people register for the tall first timers class?

Thanks


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

colloseum said:


> I love a buffet...........


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Just seen this courtesy of becks on here and defo considering it if I don't do the Anglian or muscletalk show
> 
> how's it all going with the preparation for the show?
> 
> ...


Preperation for the shows going really well, we're gettin one or two entries a week at the moment and thats great going for this far out. The most entries has been for the Ladies first timer Trained Figure, the game's been crying out for a first timer show for ladies, until now all the girls have been thrown straight into the deep end. Video Eric will be filming the event so DVD's and discs of stills will be available from him. Tickets are now on sale at £15 from Leighton Buzzard Theatre booking office: Tel: 01582 818801


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

colloseum said:


> Preperation for the shows going really well, we're gettin one or two entries a week at the moment and thats great going for this far out. The most entries has been for the Ladies first timer Trained Figure, the game's been crying out for a first timer show for ladies, until now all the girls have been thrown straight into the deep end. Video Eric will be filming the event so DVD's and discs of stills will be available from him. Tickets are now on sale at £15 from Leighton Buzzard Theatre booking office: Tel: 01582 818801


Is the show completely independent or is it part of for example the ukbff or nabba?

How many competitors have entered for the tall first timers class?

And finally how many competitors in each class place, i.e. do the top 3 get trophies?

Sorry for all the questions!!!


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Is the show completely independent or is it part of for example the ukbff or nabba?
> 
> How many competitors have entered for the tall first timers class?
> 
> ...


It is a completely independant show

We have 3 competitors in the tall first timers so far

Top 3 get original trophies custom made byb minime models


----------



## BrokenYoYo (Jun 22, 2009)

Ooh, just found this thread... I might enter!


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

We are down to the last 50 tickets so I would be inclined to book a ticket from the Leighton Buzzard ticket office on 03003 008125 to avoid dissapointment.


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

How many competitor so far Trevor?


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> Are there still tickets left? i will know sat if entering:thumbup1:


Yes there are a few tickets left


----------



## a100photo (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you running this comp again in 2012


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

J


----------



## DJ_UNDECIDED (Oct 14, 2011)

a100photo said:


> Are you running this comp again in 2012


As far as ive been told its 21st july 2012


----------

